# cdrom + floppy probs

## leber33

Hi!!!!

Ich habe vor kurzem Gentoo installiert (also bin noch dran)

Kernel ist kompiliert und am kde emergen war´ich auch schon!!!

Ich habe nuir ein problem da ich einen datei n icht vom server downloaden kann muss ich sie von cd benutzen°°  

Ich kann nichts was auf cd oder floppy´ist lesen!! . Beide sind meiner meinung nach richtig gemountet!!!

Ích habe keine Ahnung mehr woran es liegen könnte

thx for help

stefan

----------

## Konfuzius

 *leber33 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe nuir ein problem da ich einen datei n icht vom server downloaden kann muss ich sie von cd benutzen°°

 

Welche Datei kannst du denn nicht vom Server laden und willst diese nun von einer CD holen? Ich verstehe den Vorgang nicht so ganz an anhand deiner Problembeschreibung..

----------

## Qubax

ein bißchen genauer wär schon fein

kannst du das gerät nicht mountn, oder past das "format" nicht

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> ein bißchen genauer wär schon fein
> 
> kannst du das gerät nicht mountn, oder past das "format" nicht

 

Yo,

welche Datei?

Woher hast du sie?

Wie hast du sie gebrannt?

Von welcher CD stammt sie?

Falls du eine .tbz2 Datei meinst, die müssen nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert werden, von dort holt das System sie dann zum Installieren..

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass das extrem schlecht ist, dass diese Datein in /usr/ liegen, sowas gehört nach /var/, aber das ist ein anderes Thema  :Smile: 

----------

